# Accidents and losses



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

According to the AAF Statistical Digest, in less than four years (December 1941- August 1945), the US Army Air Forces lost 14,903 pilots, aircrew and assorted personnel plus 13,873 airplanes --- inside the continental United States. They were the result of 52,651 aircraft accidents (6,039 involving fatalities) in 45 months. Almost 1,000 Army planes disappeared en route from the US to foreign climes. But an eye-watering 43,581 aircraft were lost overseas including 22,948 on combat missions (18,418 against the Western Axis) and 20,633 attributed to non-combat causes overseas. In a single 376 plane raid in August 1943, 60 B-17s were shot down. That was a 16 percent loss rate and meant 600 empty bunks in England. In 1942-43 it was statistically impossible for bomber crews to complete a 25-mission tour in Europe. Pacific theatre losses were far less (4,530 in combat) owing to smaller forces committed. The worst B-29 mission, against Tokyo on May 25, 1945, cost 26 Superfortresses, 5.6 percent of the 464 dispatched from the Marianas.

On average, 6,600 American servicemen died per month during WWII, about 220 a day. By the end of the war, over 40,000 airmen were killed in combat theatres and another 18,000 wounded. Some 12,000 missing men were declared dead, including a number "liberated" by the Soviets but never returned. More than 41,000 were captured, half of the 5,400 held by the Japanese died in captivity, compared with one-tenth in German hands. Total combat casualties were pegged at 121,867. US manpower made up the deficit. The AAF's peak strength was reached in 1944 with 2,372,000 personnel, nearly twice the previous year's figure. The losses were huge---but so were production totals. From 1941 through 1945, American industry delivered more than 276,000 military aircraft. That number was enough not only for US Army, Navy and Marine Corps, but for allies as diverse as Britain , Australia , China and Russia. In fact, from 1943 onward, America produced more planes than Britain and Russia combined. And more than Germany and Japan together 1941-45. However, the Axis took massive losses. Through much of 1944, the Luftwaffe sustained uncontrolled hemorrhaging, reaching 25 percent of aircrews and 40 planes a month. And in late 1944 into 1945, nearly half the pilots in Japanese squadrons had flown fewer than 200 hours. The disparity of two years before had been completely reversed.

Source: An Airman's Story - Blog, News, & Informations - An Airman's Story

In general, the loss rates fluctuated according to developments, such as when older types were being decimated, then phased out, and new types were brought in. As the strategic offensive grew, losses increased as the more heavily defended and more distant targets were attacked. Tactical and electronic measures and countermeasures also caused the numbers to fall and then rise again. For example, the literature describes an improvement in the loss rate but then came a realization of a significant increase with the advent of Schrage musik but it was only identified later as the cause. Even in the later period, as the Luftwaffe started to pull back, loss rates could suddenly spike up. The rates fluctuated between double-digit percentages to less than one per cent throughout the war.

Numbers:

China: Total losses of the Nationalist Air Force were 2,468 (According to Chinese and Taiwanese Sources).
Finland: Reported losses during the Winter War totaled 67, of which 42 were operational, while 536 aircraft were lost during the Continuation War, of which 209 were operational losses. (Overall 603).
France: From the beginning of the war until the capitulation of France in 1940, 892 aircraft were lost, of which 413 were in action and 234 were on the ground. Losses included 508 fighters and 218 bombers.(Overall 892)
Germany: Estimated total number of destroyed and damaged for the war totaled 116,875 aircraft, of which 70,000 were total losses and the remainder significantly damaged. By type, losses totaled 41,452 fighters, 22,037 bombers, 15,428 trainers, 10,221 twin-engine fighters, 5,548 ground attack, 6,733 reconnaissance, and 6,141 transports.
Italy: Total losses were 5,272 aircraft, of which 3,269 were lost in combat.
Japan: Estimates vary from 35,000 to 50,000 total losses, with about 20,000 lost operationally.
Netherlands: Total losses were 81 aircraft during the May, 1940 campaign.
Poland: Total losses were 398 destroyed, including 116 fighters, 112 dive bombers, 81 reconnaissance aircraft, 36 bombers, 21 sea planes, and 9 transports.
Soviet Union: Total losses were over 106,400 including 88,300 combat types.
United Kingdom: Total losses in Europe were 22,010, including 10,045 fighters and 11,965 bombers. (This figure does not include aircraft lost in Asia or the Pacific.)
United States: Total losses were nearly 45,000, including 22,951 operational losses (18,418 in Europe and 4,533 in the Pacific).

Source: Equipment losses in World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

Some pictures of Ju-87 s accidents


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

Crash site showing two dead crew Sukhinichi area Kaluga July 1943


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

crash landings


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

Ju-88s shot down


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

Dornier Do-17/217


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

The first picture shows an Bf-109 E-1 shot down during the Battle of England


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

Officers at the Taman Division posing in front of a Junkers W-34


----------



## drgondog (Mar 2, 2012)

gekho said:


> And more than Germany and Japan together 1941-45. However, the Axis took massive losses. Through much of 1944, the Luftwaffe sustained uncontrolled hemorrhaging, reaching 25 percent of aircrews and 40 planes a month. And in late 1944 into 1945, nearly half the pilots in Japanese squadrons had flown fewer than 200 hours. The disparity of two years before had been completely reversed.
> 
> Source: An Airman's Story - Blog, News, Informations - An Airman's Story



The LW losses in late winter/spring 1944 was 40 per aircraft per day


----------



## gekho (Mar 3, 2012)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 3, 2012)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 3, 2012)

Picture 12.- The Avenger flown by pilot William F. Chamberlin crashes when hitting the deck of USS escort carrier Solomons (CVE-67). The crew would survive to die a month later when they attacked a German U-boat


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 3, 2012)

Astounding (and a little gruesome) images, although the second in the Do 17 set is a Do 217 and the first and third in the Dauntless thread is an SB2C Helldiver.


----------



## gekho (Mar 3, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> Astounding (and a little gruesome) images, although the second in the Do 17 set is a Do 217 and the first and third in the Dauntless thread is an SB2C Helldiver.



uuuups a little mistake on my part


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 3, 2012)

Excellent thread nevertheless, Gekho


----------



## gekho (Mar 3, 2012)

Iwo Jima - Base of B-29s

Located south and west of the midpoint between Tokyo and Saipan, the island of Iwo Jima was needed by the United States Army Air Force Twentieth Air Force as an emergency landing facility for its B-29 Superfortress strategic bombing campaign against the Empire of Japan. United States Marines landed on Iwo Jima February 19, 1945. The first day saw 2,400 American casualties. During the battle U.S. Marines, sailors and soldiers killed an estimated 20,000 Japanese and captured over 1,000 prisoners. On March 25 the Battle of Iwo Jima was declared over and the island secured, although mopping up continued until July. United States Army units, including the 147th Infantry also participated in the battle. North Field was one of three Japanese airfields built on Iwo Jima. North Field (Japanese Motoyama No. 2) was repaired and lengthened by American forces to accommodate B-29s making emergency landings. Central Field (Japanese Motoyama No. 1) was also used by the Americans for that purpose, and both airfields handled over 2,400 emergency landings by American aircraft. A third Japanese airfield (Motoyama No. 3) 24°47′37″N 141°19′29″E was not used by the Americans after its siezure, instead it was used for revetments and munitions storage in support of the other two airfields.

Although the island was used as an air-sea rescue base after its seizure, the traditional justification for Iwo Jima's strategic importance to the United States' war effort has been that it provided a landing and refueling site for American bombers on missions to and from Japan. As early as 4 March 1945, while fighting was still taking place, the B-29 Dinah Might of the USAAF 9th Bomb Group reported it was low on fuel near the island and requested an emergency landing. Despite enemy fire, the airplane landed on the Allied-controlled section of the island, without incident, and was serviced, refueled and departed. In all, 2,251 B-29 landings on Iwo Jima were recorded during the war. However, there were amny accidents, like the ones we show here.


----------



## gekho (Mar 3, 2012)

Picture 1.- Wrecks of B-29 after a serious accident. Pacific Islands (1945)
Picture 2.- B-29 shot down over the Pacific. It can be seen as a crew member climbs on the wing
Picture 3.- The Kee Bird was a United States Army Air Forces B-29-95-BW Superfortress, 45-21768, of the 46th Reconnaissance Squadron, that became marooned after making an emergency landing in northwest Greenland during a secret Cold War spying mission on 21 February 1947. Although the entire crew was safely evacuated, after spending three days in the isolated Arctic tundra, the aircraft itself was left at the landing site. It lay there undisturbed until 1994, when a privately-funded mission was launched to repair and return it. The attempted recovery resulted in the destruction and loss of the airframe by fire on the ground.

Source: Kee Bird - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gekho (Mar 3, 2012)

Flak damage completely destroyed the nose section of this Boeing B-17G-80-BO S/N 43-38172 "Lovely Julie", a 601st Bomb Squadron, 398th Bomb Group aircraft flown by 1Lt. Lawrence M. Delancey over Cologne, Germany on Oct. 15,1944. (U.S. Air Force photo)

Crew for this aircraft on this mission was:
Pilot - 1st Lt. Lawrence Delancey
Copilot - 2nd Lt. Phil Stahlman (on his last mission)
Navigator - 2nd Lt. Ray LeRoux (WIA)
Togglier - S/Sgt. George Abbott (KIA)
Engineer/Top Turret - T/Sgt. Ben Ruckel
Radio Operator - T/Sgt. Wendell Reed
Ball Turret Gunner - S/Sgt. Al Albro
Waist Gunner - T/Sgt. Russell Lachman
Tail Gunner - S/Sgt. Herbert Guild

A direct hit by a 88 shell that creased the nose turret and exploded in the nose compartment, killed Sgt. Abbott instantly and knocked out and wounded the navigator, Lt. LeDoux.
The pilots flew home with no instruments and the windshield partially covered with debris from the remains of the nose section. The blast also took out the radio and intercom, broke the oxygen lines, and burst a hydraulic line under the cockpit which meant they would have no brakes when they landed. The navigator stood between the pilots and gave them the headings from memory once they found some landmarks. They had to drop down to a lower altitude due to the lack of oxygen and had to deal with some ground fire, but fighters were not a problem due to two P-51's that stuck around to provide some cover. Lt. Delancey, amazingly, made a perfect landing at the 398th's home field in Nuthampstead.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 3, 2012)

here is a hour video on the attempted recovery of the Kee Bird . Kinda humourous is the guy lamenting the loss of tool box at end as they watch the thing burn
NOVA | B-29: Frozen in Time


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 3, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> here is a hour video on the attempted recovery of the Kee Bird . Kinda humourous is the guy lamenting the loss of tool box at end as they watch the thing burn
> NOVA | B-29: Frozen in Time



Hate to say it but my tools to me are more valuable than 2 B-29s. I guess its a mechanic thing!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 3, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Hate to say it but my tools to me are more valuable than 2 B-29s. I guess its a mechanic thing!


found this a little while ago
Vintage Wings of Canada: Tools of the Trade: Top 10 Items our AMEs and Pilots Couldn't Live Without


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 3, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> found this a little while ago
> Vintage Wings of Canada: Tools of the Trade: Top 10 Items our AMEs and Pilots Couldn't Live Without



LOL  Love it! Compare the mechanics and the pilots!!!


----------



## gekho (Mar 4, 2012)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 4, 2012)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 4, 2012)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 4, 2012)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 4, 2012)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 4, 2012)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 4, 2012)

The soviet Flack shot down this ju-52 during the siege of Stalingrade. However the pilot could make a forced landing and save the crew. Observe the remains of branches on the main engine.


----------



## gekho (Mar 4, 2012)

More pics


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2012)

Great shots .... thank you 

MM


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree, great pics. Interesting that in the pics of the Swordfish, the wartime censor has obliterated the under-wing stores and the antenna on the inter-plane struts.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2012)

Good stuff!

Yeah that is interesting Terry. 

Pretty impressive landing from the Storch too...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep, really meant it when the pilot said "Door to door!!"


----------



## gekho (Mar 5, 2012)

Picture 2.- This image shows RAF personnel posing with the wreckage of Hess's crashed Messerschmitt Bf 110.


----------



## gekho (Mar 5, 2012)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 5, 2012)

Polish short-range bomber was shot down PZL P-23 "Carp" and the German light reconnaissance aircraft Fieseler Fi-156 «Storch».


----------



## gekho (Mar 5, 2012)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 5, 2012)

DFS-230 glider Feldwebel Georg Filius, crashed into the building number 35 or 37 (according to different sources) on the street in Budapest, Attila February 4, 1945. The pilot was killed. On gliders tried to deliver food and ammunition in the city surrounded by German troops.


----------



## gekho (Mar 5, 2012)

B-24 reached by the AAA just in the tail


----------



## gekho (Mar 5, 2012)

Picture 1.- B-24 reached in flight
Picture 2.- B-24 reached over Italy. A single survivor
Picture 3.- B-24 reached over Ploesti
Picture 4, 5 y 6.- B-24s reached in flight


----------



## gekho (Mar 5, 2012)

This B-24 has been reached by the AAA and the crew had previously jumped. It was empty when it hit the ground.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2012)

Good pics. Regarding the last pic of the B24, the information I have is that the brakes were applied on take off (happened fairly often, as the wheels had to be braked immediately after lifting off), and the aircraft nosed over, killing all in the nose. There is a description of this incident in 'Wild Blue', by Stephen Ambrose, and this aircraft is from the same unit, in Italy.


----------



## gekho (Mar 9, 2012)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 9, 2012)

This Mosquito got off second best during a landing accident involving a Dakota at a North Africa


----------



## gekho (May 30, 2012)

This Me-410A (2N+LT) of the KG1 had an accident in Sicily (1943)


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2012)

Except that its a Me 210A-1 (WrN 205) of ZG 1 that crashed at Lecce airfield March 4 1943


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2012)

Chris..


----------



## gekho (Jun 4, 2012)

More pictures


----------



## gekho (Jun 25, 2012)

Some pics


----------



## gekho (Jun 25, 2012)

Some pics


----------



## gekho (Jul 4, 2012)

Some pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 17, 2013)

1.- Supermarine Spitfire MkIII - French Navy Aeronavale - Flotille-1F-1F18


----------



## gekho (Mar 17, 2013)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 17, 2013)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 17, 2013)

More pics


----------



## Njaco (Mar 17, 2013)

That colorized pic of the Bf 109 looks like it was taken post-war, maybe at an outside display somewhere.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## Civettone (Jun 8, 2013)

This should be a Ju 88 instead of the Hs 129 but the cockpit section seems missing. 






Kris


----------



## Reegor (Jul 4, 2013)

Excellent pictures. Does anyone know of pictures of US heavy bomber in-air collisions? I'm looking to illustrate General LeMay's quote about rendezvous above the clouds with B-17s. "Sometimes you would see a column of smoke and know that 2 aircraft had collided."

Also anything illustrating dangers of tight formation flying, esp. in bombers. 
thanks


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

Dangers of tight formations, how about every .50cal gun in the formation manned by 16-18yo kids for starters.


----------



## norab (Jul 5, 2013)

how about these



> this was Mission 358 to Berlin May 19th 1944.....the lower B-17G was "Miss Donna Mae II " (42-31540) 331BS / 94BG (the square A is visible on the tail in the second photo ) (Lt. M.U.Reid ).
> The 1000 lbs were from Lt. J. Winslett's B-17F "Trudy" ( 42-97791 ) of the 332BS.
> During the subsequent spin a wing came off, needless to say no-one got out.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

While certainly a world renowned picture, I highly think that was not at the top of the risk likelihood level for occurrence for safety in tight formations under attack. I still say that blue-on-blue gunner fire had to be the most likely for risk occurrence. Books I have read, penned by actual gunners indicate I am likely right. Some gunners actually earned a bad reputation for poor ops.


----------



## Reegor (Jul 11, 2013)

norab said:


> how about these


 
This is excellent, thanks. I believe there are a few other cases that were also photographed.


----------



## gekho (Nov 2, 2013)

Focke Wulf Fw-200 ditches in the Atlantic after attacking a convoy


----------



## gekho (Nov 2, 2013)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Nov 2, 2013)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Nov 2, 2013)

Focke Wulf Fw-190D9, Aachen, Germany (1945)


----------



## gekho (Nov 2, 2013)

More pics


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2013)

Great picture of the Pe 8!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2013)

Good shots!


----------



## GingahNinja (Nov 27, 2013)

gekho said:


> More pics



Wasn't the Corsair said to the one of, if not the single hardest plane to land? At least on a carrier. I've heard pilots say that the cockpit is so far back and the nose was pitched so high up when landing that you had to land based on instincts alone.


----------



## GingahNinja (Nov 27, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Good pics. Regarding the last pic of the B24, the information I have is that the brakes were applied on take off (happened fairly often, as the wheels had to be braked immediately after lifting off), and the aircraft nosed over, killing all in the nose. There is a description of this incident in 'Wild Blue', by Stephen Ambrose, and this aircraft is from the same unit, in Italy.



1st, great book and 2nd it would explain why there is barely any structural damage to the fuselage and no "crumpling" effects from going nose first into the ground.


----------

